# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Apple ouvre une enqute suite  la mort dune Chinoise

## Hinault Romaric

*Apple ouvre une enqute suite  la mort dune Chinoise*
*qui aurait t lectrocute par son iPhone 5*

En chine, une jeune femme de 23 ans est dcde suite  une lectrocution par son tlphone portable.

Ma Ailun, jeune htesse de lair travaillant chez China Southern Airlines, a reu un choc lectrique alors quelle rpondait   un appel lorsque son smartphone tait branch  la charge.  Des traces de brulures ont t retrouves des deux cts du tlphone.

Les circonstances de laccident ne sont pas connues. Apple a dclar quil allait ouvrir une enqute.  _Nous allons enquter de faon approfondie et cooprer avec les autorits sur cette affaire_ , a indiqu une porte-parole d'Apple base  Pkin, Carolyn Wu, offrant ses condolances  la famille de la jeune femme dcde, qui rclame des compensions de la part de la firme.

Dans une interview, le frre de la jeune femme a expliqu que le tlphone avec ses accessoires avait t transmis  la police pour enqute. Selon la tlvision dtat CCTV, le chargeur lectrique utilis ne serait pas laccessoire original fourni par Apple.

Un point contest par la sur dAilun, qui affirme que le dispositif ainsi que lensemble de ses accessoires avaient t achets en dcembre dernier dans un magasin officiel dApple.

Linformation a rapidement fait le buzz sur Weibo, un quivalent chinois de Twitter. Un professeur de l'Universit des Sciences et de technologie de Hong Kong a confirm au South China Morning Post qu'il y avait  _un risque  utiliser un appareil lectrique quand sa batterie est en train de charger, que ce soit un rasoir ou un tlphone._ 


*Source* : China Daily


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## CHbox

Ou alors la NSA a amlior son systme d'coute  ::lol::

----------


## louif07

Laisser Apple enquter sur leurs produits ? Franchement... Ils vont tous faire pour qu'il ne soit pas blmer. Il faut laisser une enqute indpendante ainsi les policiers sur le coup mais jamais la compagnie eux mme...

----------


## Akiren

C'est pas la tension qu'il faut regarder mais surtout l'amprage. (Oui on peut mourir avec du 220...)

Pour le reste on verra bien, je pense pas qu'ils laissent Apple en roue libre non plus hein ils vont vrifier ce qu'il se raconte.

----------


## Nhaps

> Ou alors la NSA a amlior son systme d'coute


la blague est bonne mais dplace. Pensons  la famille de la dfunte, s'il vous plait. Et esprons que l'enqute parviendra  une conclusion, et que s'il est avr que l'iPhone sois mis en cause, une solution sois apporte pour viter d'autre drame de ce genre.

----------


## jowo

En fait ces sont les deux courants et tension qui sont dangereux. A partir de 20mA le courant est dangereux mais pour gnrer ce courant en fonction de la rsistance du corps, il est ncessaire d'avoir une tension suffisante. 

On dit qu'une tension infrieure  24V ne prsente peu de danger.

----------


## sevyc64

> Laisser Apple enquter sur leurs produits ? Franchement... Ils vont tous faire pour qu'il ne soit pas blmer. Il faut laisser une enqute indpendante ainsi les policiers sur le coup mais jamais la compagnie eux mme...


Certes, mais il est dit aussi :




> Selon la tlvision dtat CCTV, le chargeur lectrique utilis ne serait pas laccessoire original fourni par Apple.


Si le problme est bien le chargeur et que le chargeur est une pale contrefaon (chinoise?) du vrai chargeur, on peut imaginer que la police chinoise ne va pas trop l'bruiter non plus et charger tant que possible le mchant Apple.

----------


## Aizen64

N'importe quel tlphone vhicule du courant, de l  ce que a soit dangereux pour l'homme, a dpend de la tension de l'appareil et de la sensibilit de l'utilisateur aux courants lectriques.

Pour avoir lu 2-3 articles sur le sujet: comment la famille de la dfunte est persuade que le tlphone est responsable du dcs alors que les autorits locales restent, elles, beaucoup plus prudentes ?

----------


## Orwel

> Linformation a rapidement fait le buzz sur Weibo, un quivalent chinois de Twitter. Un professeur de l'Universit des Sciences et de technologie de Hong Kong a confirm au South China Morning Post qu'il y avait  un risque  utiliser un appareil lectrique quand sa batterie est en train de charger, que ce soit un rasoir ou un tlphone.


Heu, ce n'est pas le chargeur qui transforme le courant? Donc ensuite pour ce genre d'appareil les tensions sont trop faibles pour faire du mal.




> Qu'en pensez-vous ?





> Si le problme est bien le chargeur et que le chargeur est une pale contrefaon (chinoise?) du vrai chargeur, on peut imaginer que la police chinoise ne va pas trop l'bruiter non plus et charger tant que possible le mchant Apple.


Comme toujours, chacun veut toucher autant ou perdre le moins possible. Mais vue les dires de CCTV, Apple est bien partie.

De plus, cela soulve une autre polmique sur les contrefaons chinoises. Car au del de la qualit, on parle ici de scurit et cela fera une trs mauvaise image aux produits Chinois. Es-ce que cela peut jouer sur une autre affaire:
http://www.developpez.com/actu/58463...n-dernier-mot/

----------


## raynald.piepzsyk

Bonjour, quelques petits rappels, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de formation en lectricit.

Le chargeur dlivre bien une tension de 5v je crois dans le cas de l'iphone. En soi c'est insuffisant pour lectrocuter une personne mme dans son bain. Mais une caractristique  prendre en compte est l'isolement du chargeur par rapport au secteur. Il est possible d'avoir mme avec un transformateur, une tension rsiduelle (ou induite), entre le primaire et le secondaire. 
Ce qui veut dire, qu'entre les broches du connecteur cot tlphone il y ait 5V, mais par rapport  la rfrence "La terre" il y ait 100V par exemple si l'isolement lectrique est imparfait.

D'o l'importance de la qualit de fabrication d'un chargeur, et jamais d'appareils branchs au secteur, dans sa baignoire.

----------


## raynald.piepzsyk

> Bonjour, quelques petits rappels, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de formation en lectricit.
> 
> Le chargeur dlivre bien une tension de 5v je crois dans le cas de l'iphone. En soi c'est insuffisant pour lectrocuter une personne mme dans son bain. Mais une caractristique  prendre en compte est l'isolement du chargeur par rapport au secteur. Il est possible d'avoir mme avec un transformateur, une tension rsiduelle (ou induite), entre le primaire et le secondaire. 
> Ce qui veut dire, qu'entre les broches du connecteur cot tlphone il y ait 5V, mais par rapport  la rfrence "La terre" il y ait 100V par exemple si l'isolement lectrique est imparfait.
> 
> D'o l'importance de la qualit de fabrication d'un chargeur, et jamais d'appareils branchs au secteur, dans sa baignoire.


Je rajoute pour prciser, que pour liminer ce risque, il est indispensable d'avoir un chargeur avec prise de terre, pour pouvoir "lier" le potentiel (tension) en rfrence avec la terre. Or aucun chargeur de ce type n'en est pourvu. Apple ou pas.

----------


## sevyc64

> Je rajoute pour prciser, que pour liminer ce risque, il est indispensable d'avoir un chargeur avec prise de terre, pour pouvoir "lier" le potentiel (tension) en rfrence avec la terre. Or aucun chargeur de ce type n'en est pourvu. Apple ou pas.


Non justement.

Si l'isolation est suffisante et que la partie pouvant potentiellement tre en contact avec un des fils du secteur ne comporte aucune partie mtallique conductrice accessible  l'utilisateur (appareil de Classe II), la mise  la terre n'est pas ncessaire.

----------


## raynald.piepzsyk

> Non justement.
> 
> Si l'isolation est suffisante et que la partie pouvant potentiellement tre en contact avec un des fils du secteur ne comporte aucune partie mtallique conductrice accessible  l'utilisateur (appareil de Classe II), la mise  la terre n'est pas ncessaire.


Tu as raison, ce que je veux dire, c'est que le potentiel par rapport  la terre ne peut tre garanti que s'il est li  lui.

Le double isolement des classe 2 est un isolement renforc pour viter de mettre en contact les parties mtalliques et l'utilisateur. Ces appareils sont protgs contre les protections d'eau, mais le contact direct (immersion) n'est pas prvu (Hors condition normales d'utilisation).

D'un autre cot, il est aussi vrai qu'une mauvaise terre, c'est pas mieux.
 :;):

----------


## dutilleul

Bonsoir a tous.
effectivement, ce n'est pas la tension de service des appareils qui est en cause, mais les fuites (ventuelles) du secteur. Reste que (je ne l'avais pas cru a l'poque) mais mon vieux pre m'a afirm avoir reu une trs forte dcharge lectrique avec un malheureux portable qui lui n'tait pas en charge, la chose ayant eu lieu dans la rue... Je l'avais trait de dbile, d'affabulateur, mais a lire ce file j'ai un doute (assez tardif il est vrai)
Pour conclure mon post, il est pas vident de traiter d'un problme aussi lointain que peu document. Les conjectures peuvent aller bon train, seule une enqute in situ peut (ventuellement) rpondre aux incertitudes. Pourquoi jeter un doute a priori sur l'honntet d'Apple (que je ne pratique plus depuis un Lisa frlant l'escroquerie) le constructeur a tout inrt a faire la lumire sur cet accident par ailleurs regrettable (surtout pour la famille de la victime)
A plus,
Dutilleul

----------


## sevyc64

> D'un autre cot, il est aussi vrai qu'une mauvaise terre, c'est pas mieux.


Tout  fait, a peut mme tre plus dangereux que pas de terre du tout.




> Reste que (je ne l'avais pas cru a l'poque) mais mon vieux pre m'a afirm avoir reu une trs forte dcharge lectrique avec un malheureux portable qui lui n'tait pas en charge, la chose ayant eu lieu dans la rue... Je l'avais trait de dbile, d'affabulateur, mais a lire ce file j'ai un doute (assez tardif il est vrai)


 il y a dcharge et dcharge.
Si c'est d  un dfaut d'isolation et que tu peux te retrouver en contact avec le secteur, a peut tre extrmement dangereux.
S'il s'agit d'une accumulation de charge, communment appel Electricit statique, les dcharges peuvent tre violentes et secouer, mais sont gnralement aucunement dangereuses. C'est le cas par exemple quand on touche la carrosserie d'une voiture, surtout l't par forte chaleur aprs un long trajet  vitesse soutenue.
Mais mme avec de l'lectricit statique, certaines dcharges peuvent tre dangereuses, c'est le cas de la foudre notamment.




> Pourquoi jeter un doute a priori sur l'honntet d'Apple (que je ne pratique plus depuis un Lisa frlant l'escroquerie) le constructeur a tout inrt a faire la lumire sur cet accident par ailleurs regrettable (surtout pour la famille de la victime)


Il n'est pas question, ici, de jeter particulirement le discrdit sur Apple.

Apple, aussi grand fabricant qu'il soit, n'est pas  labri, pas plus qu'un autre, d'un dfaut de conception. D'autant plus qu'il y a dj eu le cas du problme de l'antenne, grave dfaut qu'il est impensable qu'il n'est pas t dcouvert avant la commercialisation.
D'un autre cot, il est dit qu'il est possible que le chargeur en question, ne soit pas le chargeur de la marque. Toutes les hypothses sont ouvertes.

Et il est videmment dans lintrt, et d'Apple, et des utilisateurs, de faire toute la lumire sur ce problme. Peut-tre rirons-nous un bon coup quand on aura le fin mot de l'histoire et tant mieux _(comme avec l'affaire des mdicaments inverss le mois dernier ici en France)_, en attendant ....

----------


## hn2k5

A ce que j'ai entendu  la tloche, elle prenait un bain en tlphonant avec son portable branch au secteur.
Faudrait pas pousser le bouchon trop loin non plus, non ?
Ou alors les hritiers de Cloclo peuvent faire un procs  Braun...  ::aie:: 

Cdlmt

----------


## sevyc64

oui, mais mme dans ce cas l, si le chargeur lui-mme n'a pas t en contact avec l'eau, il n'y aurait pas du y avoir de problme.

Quoique je ne connais pas les techniques employes pour la distribution lectrique en Chine, et notamment le rgime de neutre. Peut-tre est-il diffrent de ce que l'on a ici.

----------


## kOrt3x

Apparemment, ce n'tait pas un chargeur officiel de chez Apple.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Chine : Un homme lectrocut aprs avoir branch son iPhone 4 * 
*entre la vie et la mort dans un hpital de Beijing*


_Mise  jour du 22/07/2013_

Wu Jiantong, un homme d'une trentaine d'annes, a eu plus de chance que sa compatriote la Chinoise Ma Ailun qui a trouv la mort par lectrocution aprs avoir rpondu  un appel sur son iPhone 5 pendant qu'il tait branch. Il est dans le coma a cause d'une dcharge lectrique reue suite au branchement de son iPhone 4.


Sa sur a relat les circonstances autour de la tragdie au journal Beijing Wan Bao expliquant qu'elle l'a entendu crier  _je suis entrain de m'lectrocuter_  pendant qu'il essayait de connecter son iPhone 4 au chargeur contrefait. Elle lui a port secours en dbranchant l'appareil et a appel les ambulanciers tout de suite aprs pour transporter son frre qui convulsait dj sur le sol.  

_ll ne fait aucun doute que ce soit un choc lectrique_  explique le mdecin traitant du jeune homme. Wu a fait plus de 10 jours dans le coma en soins intensifs, mais peut dsormais respirer sans l'aide des machines. 

L'incident a t report  Apple qui continue de mener l'enqute avec les autorits locales.

*Source :* Beijing Wan Bao (traduction Google)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## giragu03

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


C'est ce qu'on appelle "tre branch"...
Plus srieusement, l'article indique "au chargeur contrefait", donc peut-on blmer Apple sur ce point-l ?

----------


## guillaume07

j'en pense que c'est mal...est-ce qu'une news comme celle-ci mrite d'tre dbattue ? developpez se perd parfois!

----------


## eldran64

Je constate un manque de rigueur dans le titre. Tant que la personne est vivante, on dit qu'elle a t lectrise. L'lectrocution est le mot pour dcrire la mort suite  une lectrisation.

Sinon, pour en revenir  l'article, c'est vers Apple qu'il faut se tourner. En effet, c'est celui qui est directement responsable de ses produits et de ses fournisseurs. Ce problme est probablement du aux volumes de ventes leves. Il est d'ailleurs tonnant que le gant Coren Samsung n'est pas encore rencontre des problmes similaires.

----------


## sbeex

> Sinon, pour en revenir  l'article, c'est vers Apple qu'il faut se tourner. En effet, c'est celui qui est directement responsable de ses produits et de ses fournisseurs.


Je pense justement l'inverse. Ce n'est pas  Apple d'empcher les contrefaons c'est le rle de chaque pays. Et j'ai grandement impression que c'est exactement ce qui s'est pass omme pour la victime de l'iphone5 => du matriel copi et... mal copi visiblement. N'oublions pas que ce genre de cas n'arrivent tristement qu'en Asie. Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir dj entendu ce genre de chose se produire en Europe ou sur le continent Amricain.

----------


## pierre-y

> Je pense justement l'inverse. Ce n'est pas  Apple d'empcher les contrefaons c'est le rle de chaque pays.


a dpend ou le chargeur contrefait a t achet surtout. Si c'est dans un magasin agr par appel, c'est bien vident que c'est a elle  d'en assumer la faute, sinon non.

Un pays a lui seul n'a de toute faon pas le moyens de palier a toute les contrefaons. La politique fiscale des grande firmes qui consiste a en payer le moins possible va pas dans se sens non plus.

Aprs le titre de l'article  devrait tre plus parlant je pense par rapport au problme qui c'est pos c'est sur.

----------


## skypers

Comme dit plus haut, on dit lectris, pas lectrocut. Vous diriez quune personne est dans un tat grave, pas dcd. Cest pareil.

----------


## jmebula

c peut etre un probleme avec sa prise de courant electrique!  en chine en plus!

----------


## azmar

> a dpend ou le chargeur contrefait a t achet surtout. Si c'est dans un magasin agr par appel, c'est bien vident que c'est a elle  d'en assumer la faute, sinon non.


Alors, sois c'est une boutique apple, auquel cas apple est responsable. Mais j''ai un peu de mal  voir apple vendre des contrefaon de ces produits dans ses propres store.

Sois c'est un autre shop, auquel cas l'agrment dApple ( si agrment il y a)  ne concerne que leur propre matriel. 

Mon avis en temps que personne sensibilis  llectronique est qu'une lectrisation est dans la plupart des cas li  lalimentation.  

Je pense qu'il ne se passe pas un jour sans qu'une personne en chine aille  lhpital  cause d'un accident d'lectromnager, j'ai un peu du mal a voir pourquoi dveloppez s'excite pour celui-ci.

Azmar

----------


## erwanlb

Est ce qu'il n'y a pas un problme si il n'y a que les tlphones Apple  qui a arrive ?

----------


## Aiekick

c'est pas un peu bizarre ? t'es au tel tu reoit une dcharge et tu cris au tlphone que tu te te fait lectrocuter ? un harghhhhhhhh serait plus logique voir rien tant donn que tous les muscles devrait ce crisper instantanment, a part un outch je vois pas comment on peut crier ce qui est dit dans et article.
Franchement qu'est ce que je vais membter a expliquer que le me fait lectris, en cas de problme la 1ere raction n'est surement pas celle la...

Autre point, comme il est pas mort on dit qu'il s'est fait lectris pas lectrocut.
dans les deux cas on reoit des dcharges mais c'est seulement en cas de mort qu'on parle dlectrocution. 

Enfin bon jimagine que comme souvent sur ce site de news, modifier des titres pour tre plus accrocheur au dtriment de l'information est habituel et ne choque personne.........

----------


## SofEvans

Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'on est cens utiliser "electris" et non "electrocuter", cependant je me demande combien de personnes n'ayant pas de rapport avec l'lctronique ou autre mtier de l''lctricit le savent.

Electrocuter, pour la plupart, ca veut dire "prendre une chataigne", pas "electris jusqu' la mort".
C'est un peu comme frigidaire/refrigerateur et bien d'autre mot (je parle mme pas de "geek").

'fin bref, je suis aussi un peu surpris que le gars ai pu dire "je suis en train de m'lctrocuter". Je me suis dj pris quelque chataigne, et le moins que je puisse dire c'est que tu as ni le temps de comprendre, ni la possibilit de parler (dans mon cas).

Concernant l'incident de l'iPhone, il faudrait surtout voir si les incident de type sont plus courant sur Iphone que sur d'autre type de smartphone par rapport au nombre d'utilisateur.
Je pense que c'est ce type d'indicateur qui serait plus pertinent.

----------


## azmar

> Est ce qu'il n'y a pas un problme si il n'y a que les tlphones Apple  qui a arrive ?


Oui effectivement !

a serais pertinent si a n'arrivants que sur des iphones (pas d'info supplmentaires  se sujet).

Mais surtout avec du matriel propritaire. 

Il me paratrais logique que des protections sur l'amprage et la tension de sortie soient implmente en hard (dans le chargeur donc).

Azmar

----------


## Le Trapeur

http://www.righto.com/2012/10/a-doze...-apple-is.html

Lien testant diffrents chargeurs USB dont une contrefaon cheap. (test composants, vues oscillo... etc)

----------


## Beatrice78

Ca pourrait tre un dysfonctionnement au niveau de la prise! Bon j'avoue que j'ai entendu parler d'autres accidents de ce genre: la batterie d'un iphone4 qui a explos en brlant sa proprio au 2me et au 3me degr  la cuisse et le bras droit! Ca fait flipper  ::oops::

----------


## Jiveday

Selon l'encyclopdie Larousse, l'lectrocution n'est pas ncessairement mortelle :  Ensemble des lsions conscutives au passage d'un courant lectrique  travers le corps ainsi qu'au dgagement de chaleur concomitant. 
En revanche, le mot anglais : electrocution est systmatiquement li  la mort.

----------


## sekhmet

> Oui effectivement !
> 
> a serais pertinent si a n'arrivants que sur des iphones (pas d'info supplmentaires  se sujet).
> 
> Mais surtout avec du matriel propritaire. 
> 
> Il me paratrais logique que des protections sur l'amprage et la tension de sortie soient implmente en hard (dans le chargeur donc).
> 
> Azmar


chez samsung les tlphones explosent plutt dans la poche, mme pas besoin de les brancher...
http://www.bigbangblog.net/lexplosio...-femme-suisse/

ceci tant dit les batteries c'est dangereux, l'lectricit aussi. la contrefaon la dedans c'est carrment criminel dans ce domaine.
mme dans des productions officielle, quand on est  des millions d'exemplaires il peut y avoir des problmes. souvenez vous des rappels gigantesque des portables Sony dont les batteries pouvaient exploser...

----------


## didi71

Les journalistes sont toujours aussi nul pour attirer les gogos il parle de l'Iphone c'est un accident  lectrique  ordinaire cela aurait pu arriver avec  un sche cheveux  mais cela devient sans intrt donc il faut mettre un coupable important  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Les journalistes sont toujours aussi nul pour attirer les gogos il parle de l'Iphone c'est un accident  lectrique  ordinaire cela aurait pu arriver avec  un sche cheveux  mais cela devient sans intrt donc il faut mettre un coupable important


Non ! parce que pour que le choc lectrique arrive, il faut qu'une partie conductrice et normalement sous tension de l'appareil puisse tre en contact avec l'utilisateur en utilisation normale (appareil de Classe I ).
Un appareil dans ce cas sera obligatoirement (Classe I oblige) reli au secteur avec un cble avec prise de terre.

Et concernant particulirement le sche-cheveu, il serait trs probablement interdit de vente.

Dans le cas de l'i-phone, cela signifie que :
- une partie accessible de l'appareil (coque?) est conductrice (mtallique)
- cette partie est relie directement, ou indirectement mais sous faible impdance  un des fils de l'alimentation principale
- que ce fil peut se retrouv connect via le chargeur ( priori ici un chargeur dfectueux, non officiel)  une des phases du secteur.

On peut distinguer ici 2 problmes :
Le premier, incombant  Apple et pouvant exposer  un danger potentiel est le fait qu'une partie conductrice relie lectriquement  l'appareil compose la coque (probablement, souvenir de l'antenne de l'I4). Ce n'est pas forcment un rel problme si toutes les mesures sont prisent pour que cette partie ne puisse pas se retrouver  un potentiel dangereux.

Le second est lui, un problme exposant  un danger rel. Il est d au chargeur qui peut permettre de mettre en liaison lectrique le circuit lectrique du tlphone avec la distribution lectrique. 

Reste  dterminer  lenqute si les incidents sont survenus, et surtout peuvent survenir, en prsence de chargeurs contrefaits uniquement ou en prsence aussi de chargeurs officiels, et si ces incidents sont effectivement d au fait que les chargeurs taient contrefaits.

----------


## abgech

Quand on connait (c'est mon cas) la "qualit" du rseau lectrique chinois : pas de mise  terre ; fils apparents, parfois sans isolation ; fils sous-dimensionns, etc. Ces installations feraient dresser les cheveux sur la tte de n'importe quel lectricien europen.

On se dit que l'iphone est sans doute beaucoup moins responsable que le rseau lectrique.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Quelqu'un qui arrive  dire "je suis en train de me faire lectrocuter" pendant qu'il se fait lectrocuter suffisamment fort pour passer dans le coma... c'est plutt a le scoop, non ?

----------


## volubil

Pour savoir si Apple est responsable, il faudrait rechercher comment le matriel incrimin a t acquis.

Je reois rgulirement des mails me proposant d'acqurir un iPhone  des prix dfiant toute concurrence. On peut donc penser que dans ce cas Apple n'a pas livr le matriel et qu'un doute existe sur le fait qu'il l'ait fabriqu.

Pour ma part, j'ai acquis un iPhone livr par le constructeur et le chargeur fait bien partie de la connectique livre dans le coffret.

----------


## e-ric

Salut

Apple n'est pas directement responsable mais il a une responsabilit morale car aprs avoir dlocalis la production vers la Chine, de telles drives (contefaon de mauvaise qualit) taient facile  prvoir vu la mentalit des industriels chinois, la notion de proprit intellectuelle n'est pas leur fort notamment quand il s'agit de celle des autres.

Cdlt

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Sauf que clich n'est pas preuve. On a beau tre convaincu, la loi reste la loi. C'est pas une foire aux qu'en-dira-t-on. Donc la responsabilit morale, c'est que pour ceux qui veulent bien se donner la peine de l'valuer.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Apple va lancer un programme pour changer les chargeurs USB contrefaits*
*afin de rduire les risques dlectrocution ?*

Apple a annonc quil allait lancer prochainement un programme de remplacement des chargeurs USB pour liPhone, liPad et liPod, potentiellement contrefaits.

 partir du 16 aot, les consommateurs qui doutent de la fiabilit de leur chargeur secteur USB pourront lchanger contre un modle dorigine dans un Apple Store ou chez un revendeur agr, moyennant la somme de 10 dollars.

Apple a dj mis en place un site pour aider les consommateurs  savoir si leur chargeur est authentique.




Cette mesure intervient prs dun mois aprs la mort dune Chinoise victime dune lectrocution  alors quelle rpondait  un appel lorsque son iPhone 5 tait branch  la charge. Un homme, toujours de nationalit chinoise, avait galement t lectrocut par son iPhone 4 quelques jours aprs (voir section  Retrouvez le dossier complet de la rdaction ).

_ Des faits rcents suggrent que certains adaptateurs tiers et contrefaits n'ont peut-tre pas t correctement fabriqus et entraneraient des problmes de scurit_ , explique la  socit sur son site.

Pour bnficier du programme, les consommateurs doivent apporter non seulement leur adaptateur USB, mais galement leur iPhone, iPad ou iPod afin de relever le numro de srie. Le programme sachve le 18 octobre prochain.

*Source* : Apple


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Un chargeur officiel met-il lutilisateur  labri des accidents ci-dessus ?

----------


## berceker united

Un chargeur officiel met-il lutilisateur  labri des accidents ci-dessus ?

Rponse : Clairement non. Mon chargeur officiel a explos dans la prise pendant que je chargeais mon tlephone il y a 2/3 mois. Je posterais des photos de l'tat du charger ce soir.
J'ai achet un charger plus gros et qui semble plus robuste. Peut tre que je suis tomb sur un mauvais lot pour celui qui a saut

----------


## Shuty

> Un chargeur officiel met-il lutilisateur  labri des accidents ci-dessus ?
> 
> Rponse : Clairement non. Mon chargeur officiel a explos dans la prise pendant que je chargeais mon tlephone il y a 2/3 mois. Je posterais des photos de l'tat du charger ce soir.
> J'ai achet un charger plus gros et qui semble plus robuste. Peut tre que je suis tomb sur un mauvais lot pour celui qui a saut



On tous dj eu un chargeur qui  exploser... Certe c'est trs dangeureux, mais derrire cette action se cache surtout un but bien moins humain: continuer  faire du profit ! Au top la pomme  ::ccool::

----------


## Tryph

> On tous dj eu un chargeur qui  exploser...


bah non... a ne m'est jamais arriv.
mais ils ont effectivement russi a trouv le moyen de transformer une mauvaise pub en source de revenu. ils sont effectivement trs forts.

----------


## Vespiras

Si c'tait un transfo abm, ou de contre-faon de mauvaise qualit, il se peut qu'il y ait eu un court-circuit. Et un court-circuit peut produire plusieurs milliers d'Ampres sur quelques diximes de secondes (ce qui expliquerait les "trace" de brlures ...). 

Donc soyez dj rassurs, pas de phnomne surnaturel  ::): 
Reste ensuite  dterminer le matriel de charge utilis ...

----------


## Aizen64

> Un chargeur officiel met-il lutilisateur  labri des accidents ci-dessus ?
> 
> Rponse : Clairement non. Mon chargeur officiel a explos dans la prise pendant que je chargeais mon tlephone il y a 2/3 mois. Je posterais des photos de l'tat du charger ce soir.
> J'ai achet un charger plus gros et qui semble plus robuste. Peut tre que je suis tomb sur un mauvais lot pour celui qui a saut


Sans vouloir minimiser l'incident, attention aux termes utiliss, le chargeur a brul, mais pas explos, il n'est pas en morceaux.

Je vais exagrer un peu mais c'est pas un explosif, un tlphone peut brler mais pas exploser non plus.

----------


## matios

> Un chargeur officiel met-il lutilisateur  labri des accidents ci-dessus ?
> 
> Rponse : Clairement non. Mon chargeur officiel a explos dans la prise pendant que je chargeais mon tlephone il y a 2/3 mois. Je posterais des photos de l'tat du charger ce soir.
> J'ai achet un charger plus gros et qui semble plus robuste. Peut tre que je suis tomb sur un mauvais lot pour celui qui a saut


1) As-tu port plainte ?
2) Si ton iPhone tait encore sous garantie, tu aurais d demander un nouveau chargeur.
3) Utilises-tu encore ton iPhone quand il est branch sur le secteur ?

----------


## berceker united

> Sans vouloir minimiser l'incident, attention aux termes utiliss, le chargeur a brul, mais pas explos, il n'est pas en morceaux.
> 
> Je vais exagrer un peu mais c'est pas un explosif, un tlphone peut brler mais pas exploser non plus.


Il a explos de l'intereur dans le sens que le connecteur du cable usb s'est retrouv projet plusieurs mtres. La dtonation tait assez forte. Donc explosion :o

----------


## berceker united

> 1) As-tu port plainte ?
> 2) Si ton iPhone tait encore sous garantie, tu aurais d demander un nouveau chargeur.
> 3) Utilises-tu encore ton iPhone quand il est branch sur le secteur ?


1 : en France tu te fais jet au commissariat pour a donc pas en ie de perdre mon temps.
2 : Plus sous garantie mais le portable n'a rien. Pas envie d'un autre chargeur Apple, j'en ai achet un autre qui semble plus vloce.
3 : j'utilise jamais mon telephone lorsqu'il est en charge car pas pratique par rapport  la longueur du cble.

----------

